# I used to draw a comic about guitars and gear (and booze)



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 15, 2017)

It's called "DadRockGirlPop" (named after the two genres of music I was listening to at the time I started it). It follows the life of Rachel, a huge guitar gear nerd with and electrical engineering degree and an Epi Korina Explorer, and her various friends (a bartender, a professional guitarist, and the store owner).

Here's a link to the start:
http://www.dadrockgirlpop.com/comic/we-broke-up-2/

And here are a couple pages because 











It ran for two years until I took a break to move from California back to Minnesota and start a new job. Never picked it up again, but I think about going back to it every once and a while. It sure was a lot of fun to write and draw.

I'm not really trying to plug it since I'm not drawing it anymore, but I thought you fellow guitar nerds might enjoy reading through it.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 15, 2017)

This is super cool! I love comics, and I love guitars. And nerdy girls. So yeah, this is right up my alley!


----------



## odibrom (Sep 16, 2017)

Read it from start to end, funny! Nice drawing btw


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 29, 2017)

I thought this was pretty cool! Nice work.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## R34CH (Oct 2, 2017)

Read it all and was actually pretty sad when the "Next" button stopped working. Great job, guess we know where your handle comes from.


----------



## Edika (Oct 2, 2017)

I started reading the comic now and I'm hooked. It's witty and hits all the right notes . I'm not sure how much non guitar and gear nerds would appreciate it but this would be the best place to plug (and other guitar and gear forums) it if you wanted to do that.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 2, 2017)

Edika said:


> I started reading the comic now and I'm hooked. It's witty and hits all the right notes . I'm not sure how much non guitar and gear nerds would appreciate it but this would be the best place to plug (and other guitar and gear forums) it if you wanted to do that.



Thanks. Actually most of my readers were not guitar nerds, though they still enjoyed all the nerdery.

This has all actually got me thinking about starting again. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 2, 2017)

So, did they save the bar?!


----------



## R34CH (Oct 2, 2017)

bostjan said:


> So, did they save the bar?!



Yeah, people gotta know!


----------



## Edika (Oct 2, 2017)

I just finished all the pages and want MOAAAR! Quite the cliffhanger you stopped the comic at. So yes, please start the comic again


----------

